
The CIA isn’t reporting any data to federal transparency site - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/08/06/fearing-the-mosiac-effect-the-cia-declines-to-report-its-unclassified-contracts-to-federal-transparency-site/
======
cyphunk
What is missing from this article and the debate: some transparency can be a
strategy to avoid broader leaking that would result when the public starts to
converge on the idea that current levels of secrecy are harmful. this is
something that future administrations are going to wind up giving more
importance to because this type of convergence is set to increase in the US as
americans become increasingly exposed to the global community and take on the
impression that civil liberties are universal and not just an american thing.
the broadening of communal identity brought the arab spring in Egypt but for
the US it is coming in the form of this transparency struggle. everyone is
astonished that the current administration has brought more whistle blowers to
prosecution that any administration in history, combined. few are examining
why there "ARE" more whistle blowers than ever before.

------
pmiller2
It's ironic that they can cite the "mosaic effect" in this context while in
the same breath abusing civil liberties by gathering communications data.

~~~
sitkack
budget numbers are only meta data

